# TT Recovery - Strangling feeling



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Friends:

I had my TT on 7/20. I have been having a horrible strangling feeling in my throat. Yesterday it was just horrible. It causes my severe GERD to be even worse and makes me feel sick to my stomach. I also am having a lot of anxiety which I think is due to the constant feeling like something is pressing into my trachea.

Anyone else have this strangling feeling? If so, how long until it goes away?

Thanks!

Patti


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> Hi Friends:
> 
> I had my TT on 7/20. I have been having a horrible strangling feeling in my throat. Yesterday it was just horrible. It causes my severe GERD to be even worse and makes me feel sick to my stomach. I also am having a lot of anxiety which I think is due to the constant feeling like something is pressing into my trachea.
> 
> ...


This is not normal - you need to phone your doctor.

I wonder if the scar tissue is forming and causing the tightness. I had massages to break the scar tissue up and relieve the tight feeling although my feeling was never as bad as yours.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> Hi Friends:
> 
> I had my TT on 7/20. I have been having a horrible strangling feeling in my throat. Yesterday it was just horrible. It causes my severe GERD to be even worse and makes me feel sick to my stomach. I also am having a lot of anxiety which I think is due to the constant feeling like something is pressing into my trachea.
> 
> ...


I certainly agree; this does not sound normal. Please see your doctor/surgeon.

Let us know; we will worry otherwise.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Thanks!!! I'm calling the doctor this a.m. It's driving me nuts. I'll let you know what he says.

Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> Thanks!!! I'm calling the doctor this a.m. It's driving me nuts. I'll let you know what he says.
> 
> Patti


Please do Patti because we see so many w/ surgeries here and this type of symptom is "notable" due to the fact that most everyone does not experience this post surgery.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone:

I went to the surgeon today. He said my surgical site looks great (which it does - the incision is going to be gone in probably six months, if that) and he felt all around and didn't feel any lumps or anything. He suspects I am having esophagaus issues and is sending me for a test where you eat hard boiled eggs filled with dye and they take pictures of the food as it goes down your throat and into your esophagaus and then some other test where you drink some stuff and they take pictures. I will probably have those done early next week. He thinks that the food is getting stuck in my esophagaus and the acid from my stomach is coming up and causing the horrible acid reflux and the strangling feeling (since the surgical site is still somewhat swollen).

I have so many stomach issues and have for years - IBS, hiatal hernia, pancreatitis, GB issues (finally taken out two years ago), ulcers, esophageal spasms, and servere GERD. Looking back when all these issues started (1997) I suspect that it was Graves and Hashimotos and no one caught it. I was extremely ill for a year and lost a ton of weight at the time. I also ran a constant low grade fever and no one could figure it out. I went to five specialists. Anyway, it wouldn't surprise me if it is my stomach issues causing the problem. I take four pills a day just for those issues.

So he's upped my Prilosec to see if it will help until I get the test results.

I'll let you know what I find out.

Thanks everyone for caring.  :hugs:

Patti


----------



## questions (Jan 30, 2011)

Desertbloom,
Whatever happened with the strangling feeling and the GERD? I am six weeks post-op with acid reflux worse than before and the same strangling/pulling tightness in the neck.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It went away. I kept massaging my neck really good, still do, and it went away. Not the gerd though. :-( It is as bad as ever. I would suggest massaging your neck muscles really good, up and down and side to side, and hopefully that will help your strangling feeling.


----------



## questions (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reassurance. It really helps to know that someone else has overcome such an uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

No problem!!! Good luck to you. I can sympathize for sure. It was a horrible feeling. I was thrilled when it went away. It will go away.


----------

